# Not live in maid



## delgado (Apr 28, 2011)

Is it possible to hire someone who won't sleep in the house?? Like from 9am to 5pm??
Thanks!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You may either sponsor someone who lives out (either renting themselves or in accommodation you pay for) or hire someone via an agency on a regular basis.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

If your cleaning requirements mean that you need someone to come to your house every day from 9AM to 5PM you will probably get better value for money by sponsoring them and having them live in than using an agency. 

Agencies charge around AED35 per hour, whereas live-in maids get paid around AED2000 per month.


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

Just remember, if you sponsor them and they don't live with you - be sure you know they are keeping on the straight and narrow (so to speak.) If they get in trouble, the sponsor does too!


----------

